
The Atlas of the Real World (pics) - nickb
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/picturegalleries/3109042/The-Atlas-of-the-Real-World.html
======
rumblerob
Fun to: guess what the map was representing, then scroll down to see if I was
even close.

------
dhimes
Pretty cool, but I'm not sure I understand all of the distortion. Perhaps if
they are using much smaller territories than the color coding, for example
each state of the US, that would give rise to some of the shear.

~~~
netcan
France & Spain do OK from tourists huh? Australia, Africa & the US get sucked
off the map.

------
auntjemima
If you liked that, you will REALLY like <http://www.gapminder.org>

------
gumbah
Funny to see the Netherlands appear on a worldmap for a change :)

